# Kayfun quartz kit normal or mini



## andro (22/7/15)

who has stock?


----------



## Dubz (22/7/15)

https://www.vapemob.co.za/product/kayfun-nano-quartz-kit/

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## BumbleBee (22/7/15)

I have one like that, it's crap. It's not very secure, the whole tank is effectively held together by those 2 o-rings.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## KieranD (22/7/15)

Hi @andro I have one  

Will drop it in your next order for you

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## andro (23/7/15)

thanks @KieranD to sort it out for me .


----------



## baksteen8168 (23/7/15)

BumbleBee said:


> I have one like that, it's crap. It's not very secure, the whole tank is effectively held together by those 2 o-rings.



I also had the same kit held together by 2 o-rings. What worked for me was leaving the 2 o-ring sections in hot water for a little while and then assembling them. Never had issues with them coming apart or leaking if I did it this way.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------

